# 22 WMR recommendations



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Got invited to go down to Georgia and hunt some hogs in February. Since it's their small game season that time of year their regulations only allow use of small game calibers for hogs, despite having a year round open season on them.

Anyway, 22 WMR comes highly recommended for hogs by way of the person i'll be hunting with. Their kill count proves this round is more than effective, so please let's not debate it's effectiveness.

What I am looking for is a nice bolt action or semi auto in $500-600 range. Something nicer than a synthetic ruger american or savage 93, but not as fancy as something like a RPR. 

I was looking at the Savage 93s with various laminate wood stocks. Anyone have experience with them? Henry also makes a lever action 22 WMR that looks nice. 

Thoughts? Recommendations? 

Thanks!
d_rek


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a 93r 17 BTVSS.

It's a nice shooting rifle. Fairly heavy. Decent looking stock. Bolt isnt the smoothest. Its not a Tikka so...

What do you really want to know?


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

sureshot006 said:


> I have a 93r 17 BTVSS.
> 
> It's a nice shooting rifle. Fairly heavy. Decent looking stock. Bolt isnt the smoothest. Its not a Tikka so...
> 
> What do you really want to know?


How is it with factory loads? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Something I was looking at.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I love the old school Marlin model 25mn. It's my favorite 22 mag It's crazy accurate with that micro groove barrel.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a somewhat older Savage 93 WMR. Mine is a very accurate rifle.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

d_rek said:


> How is it with factory loads?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I should ask my buddy about his 22 mag, in the same rifle, but my 17hmr does sub moa (when relatively calm).


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

One thing I will say about my rifle is I have had some staining on the bolt from water. Was able to rub the light rust color off, but it discolored the steel a little.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

My buddy says he doesnt remember exactly what groups he got (has been a while) but he knows he was happy with it.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

The left hand group is at 50 yds with my Savage 93 .22 Mag


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

This one looks nice - lots of options.
Browning T-Bolt Sporter, Bolt Action, .22 WMR, 22" Barrel, 10+1 Rounds Black walnut stock


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

wpmisport said:


> This one looks nice - lots of options.
> Browning T-Bolt Sporter, Bolt Action, .22 WMR, 22" Barrel, 10+1 Rounds Black walnut stock


Very nice looking rifle


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

mjh4 said:


> I love the old school Marlin model 25mn. It's my favorite 22 mag It's crazy accurate with that micro groove barrel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman



Me too


----------



## chemjunkie (Sep 16, 2015)

I bought a Savage A22 WMR and put a Nikon 3*9 scope on it to use as a cheaper round to practice shooting at 100 yard distances. I originally started out shooting the CCI A22 35 grain gamepoint ammunition but found that I was getting 4-6 misfires out of every 100. I switched to the CCA 40 grain gamepoint and have shot 300-400 without a misfire. I have put approximately 2000 rounds through the gun and it has jammed only one time. I clean the gun after every range outing and the one jam came after an extended shooting session.

I really like the gun, the picture below is five rounds at 100 yards, the size of the circle is 1 inch. Because the recoil is very minimal I like to shoot the shots in rapid succession but the DNR ranges have restrictions which limit you to one shot every 3 second s.

I haven't used it on any game but I almost shot at a grouse at 80 yards but it disappeared behind some bushes before I could line up the shot.


----------



## Lazy-J (Apr 11, 2019)

d_rek said:


> Got invited to go down to Georgia and hunt some hogs in February. Since it's their small game season that time of year their regulations only allow use of small game calibers for hogs, despite having a year round open season on them.
> 
> Anyway, 22 WMR comes highly recommended for hogs by way of the person i'll be hunting with. Their kill count proves this round is more than effective, so please let's not debate it's effectiveness.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lazy-J (Apr 11, 2019)

Look at the marlin bolt/laminate stock with blued barrel. I own one & love it. And I even took a feral hog with it about 10 years ago. Had a neighbor with European hogs who had a few escape his enclosure. The word was out that they were fair game to harvest as the owner was responsible for any property damage from them. While out setting up a tree stand I noticed a series of these large trenches dug out in soft ground. Set up a trail cam & got a couple of hog pics. One evening in Sept I picked up my marlin 22 wmr and decided to sit by a tree for an hour before dark. I was not sitting 10 minutes when here comes mr pig. I took him at about 30 yards between the eyes looking at me. He went down like a rock. I was shooting Winchester 34 grain supreme ammo. Not sure about a broadside shot but neck or head shot will do some damage.


----------



## Lazy-J (Apr 11, 2019)

Marlin 22XT...$309.00 online price stainless/ laminate, adjustable trigger.


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

The CZ 455 or 457 American line are are a lot of rifle for the money.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a old winchester 22 mag pump, its a tack driver.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Seems like all 22 mags shoot well... get a perdy one with a nice crisp trigger.


----------

